# Getting married in Spain



## tigerpoeton (May 5, 2010)

Hi All,

Does anyone know how I would go about getting married in spain?
Both myself and my partner are British but we both have our resedencia and padrons here, We would like to married in a cathedral near to us do the spanish have a set fee for weddings as they do in the uk?

Any information on the subject would be well recieved

Many thanks

Tiger


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tigerpoeton said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know how I would go about getting married in spain?
> Both myself and my partner are British but we both have our resedencia and padrons here, We would like to married in a cathedral near to us do the spanish have a set fee for weddings as they do in the uk?
> ...


Just thought I'd share this quote from a previous post of "Tiger's" on a thread of his that was closed


> Hi All, I have returned from my day in Spain and have been speaking to a LOT of Spainish people and English people,
> 
> I thank you for all your information on here but im now leaving the site! The advice (Other than Jo's) has all been rubbish, ]


----------



## tigerpoeton (May 5, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Just thought I'd share this quote from a previous post of "Tiger's" on a thread of his that was closed


That was about 7 months ago right? It's in the past and now I am asking for advice can you offer any or not?
Oh and most of the people back then were talking rubbish and I would imagine lived in urbs secluded from the reality of spain, Thats not the issue today though and I dont want to argue about it so just forget it or if you can just ignore my post, Simples`


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

All I'm going to say is that to get married in Spain "aint easy"!!! A lot of paperwork and expense. I dont know if there are companies out there who can help you through that?!. I've heard it advised that the easiest way is to have a registry office marriage in the UK and then arrange to have the rings blessed in the church of your choice

There have been posts in the past about marriage in Spain so it might be worth doing a search on here??????

Oh and top tip: Always try to be nice on a forum, you never know when you might want members help lolol!!!!! 

Jo


----------



## tigerpoeton (May 5, 2010)

jojo said:


> All I'm going to say is that to get married in Spain "aint easy"!!! A lot of paperwork and expense. I dont know if there are companies out there who can help you through that?!. I've heard it advised that the easiest way is to have a registry office marriage in the UK and then arrange to have the rings blessed in the church of your choice
> 
> There have been posts in the past about marriage in Spain so it might be worth doing a search on here??????
> 
> ...


Thanks Jo, I will do a search and see what I can find, Without dragging it all up again it wasnt all my fault some people were pretty foul for no good reason, Anyway thanks


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

It is possible to arrange a religious marriage between two foreigners provided that all of the required Paperwork is taken care of. The Government is currently undergoing a change to allow Non-Catholics to have a religious ceremony, but i'm not sure those changes have been finalised as yet.

If you are a Catholic, then arranging your marriage in a Catholic church is a matter for the local Archbishop and, generally they require a baptism certificate and a statutory declaration by the parents of the English party to the effect that their son/daughter is single. Formalities can vary significantly from area to area and you should check the requirements well in advance with the local Priest.

- And no, I don't live anywhere near an expat community, but would it really matter if I did ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-married-spain.html?highlight=weddings+spain

Heres an old one that I havent read but may have some info

Jo xxx


----------



## tigerpoeton (May 5, 2010)

Thank you all, I think there is a lot of advice on the forum on searching through, Thanks again :-D


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Last but not least, as mentioned before, if the worst should happen and you get divorced in the UK.... don't forget that the Spanish court does not recognise the UK's authority to desolve a Spanish marriage. Therefore you will need to get divorced in Spain (or rather have it recognised by the Supreme Court in Madrid). If not, you are still married in Spain.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

tigerpoeton said:


> That was about 7 months ago right? It's in the past and now I am asking for advice can you offer any or not?
> Oh and most of the people back then were talking rubbish and I would imagine lived in urbs secluded from the reality of spain, Thats not the issue today though and I dont want to argue about it so just forget it or if you can just ignore my post, Simples`


I went through the whole process with friends in Spain who were both on their second marriage, attended the wedding, and took the photographs 

I'd hate to give you any rubbish advice though


----------

